

Ask/Suggest to HN: Is there any way to see voting by 1 year+ members? - lionhearted

It'd be interesting to see how differently comments and stories would be rated by people who were veterans of a year or two ago vs. newly joined members. I think I'm seeing some changing trends in the site, but it'd be interesting to know more for sure. I know there's news.ycombinator.com/classic for submissions by older members, but it'd be really curious to compare voting patterns by people who used the site in the past vs. more newly joined people.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/classic>

Ranked according to the votes cast by members with higher karma, I think.

------
pbhjpbhj
It would be interesting to give members a trust rating and weight voting
according to that trust rating, like Google does for link juice from trusted
domains.

------
daleharvey
pg did this a while ago, only counting the votes of older users or more karma,
cant remember exactly.

it was pretty much the same.

